# Today



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This morning I was down in Maadi at a coffee morning/fete in aid of the survivors of the disaster that has hit Japan. I sat in lovely sunshine, blue skies with birds singing, trees about to bloom and I almost thought this is lovey.
The weather forecast for the coming week is warm and sunny so it seems I will have to unpack all my dresses that I had packed away for Spain.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> This morning I was down in Maadi at a coffee morning/fete in aid of the survivors of the disaster that has hit Japan. I sat in lovely sunshine, blue skies with birds singing, trees about to bloom and I almost thought this is lovey.
> The weather forecast for the coming week is warm and sunny so it seems I will have to unpack all my dresses that I had packed away for Spain.


ne,r cast a clute till may is oot, 
one swallow does not a summer make,etc etc
so your thinking of staying eh


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> ne,r cast a clute till may is oot,
> one swallow does not a summer make,etc etc
> so your thinking of staying eh




If I even think about it I have told my family to have me sectioned.
I need to get my dresses out as I don't particulary like wearing trousers and I seem to have been in them for the last 5 months... I am just about packed for leaving and I am taking 5 cases to the airport next week to send as cargo, despite me coming back in January with 1 case and swearing that I was buying nothing and that 1 case was all I would need when I finally leave,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

p.s

I had left instructions to be picked up this morning at 10am and as I went to go down to the garage I suddenly realised that I hadn't gone to work, I had completely forgotten all about it.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> p.s
> 
> I had left instructions to be picked up this morning at 10am and as I went to go down to the garage I suddenly realised that I hadn't gone to work, I had completely forgotten all about it.



You forgot to go to work? hm! I guess you needed a mental day as we say in the US.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

theresoon said:


> You forgot to go to work? hm! I guess you needed a mental day as we say in the US.




I need more than one day... it really just slipped my mind:clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> p.s
> 
> I had left instructions to be picked up this morning at 10am and as I went to go down to the garage I suddenly realised that I hadn't gone to work, I had completely forgotten all about it.


Huh? You definitely need to leave Egypt ASAP :spit:


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> This morning I was down in Maadi at a coffee morning/fete in aid of the survivors of the disaster that has hit Japan. I sat in lovely sunshine, blue skies with birds singing, trees about to bloom and I almost thought this is lovey.
> The weather forecast for the coming week is warm and sunny so it seems I will have to unpack all my dresses that I had packed away for Spain.


bets are on , i say you'll be back here within nine months.
I'll also bet that Horus will leave within nine months


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

funny you should say that my boss phoned me this morning to talk about my leaving and told me to go to the car showroom next door and pick a new car.. it's a Merc but he cannot see why this will make no difference to me, I explained the car is not mine that if he offered me the price of the car as a bonus then maybe just maybe I would consider it... I am still packing lol


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> funny you should say that my boss phoned me this morning to talk about my leaving and told me to go to the car showroom next door and pick a new car.. it's a Merc but he cannot see why this will make no difference to me, I explained the car is not mine that if he offered me the price of the car as a bonus then maybe just maybe I would consider it... I am still packing lol


he might offer you that.
Everything has a price. if they doubled your wage would you stay?
Spain is nice though.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree too MS is back by Christmas....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> he might offer you that.
> Everything has a price. if they doubled your wage would you stay?
> Spain is nice though.




Of course I would stay if they doubled my salary.. I am daft at times but I am not stupid..but I really want big big money to stay here any longer as I think I deserve it for putting up with the crap that comes with living here.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> I agree too MS is back by Christmas....




If I am back for Christmas I am coming to you for lunch


----------

